# Charles Koechlin



## Neo Romanza

Though his reputation as a composer has remained rather isolated in the decades since his death, Charles Koechlin enjoyed a prominent place in the French music scene in the first half of the twentieth century. Born in Paris on November 27, 1867, Koechlin began formal musical studies at the Paris Conservatory in 1890. His teachers there included Massenet and Fauré; the latter ultimately proved the greatest influence upon Koechlin's uncomplicated but colorful, mildly Impressionistic style. In 1918, Satie welcomed him into Les nouveaux jeunes, a short-lived collective of young French composers (including Roussel and Milhaud) that ultimately metamorphosed into Les Six.

In his lifetime, Koechlin was more widely known for his work as a theorist and teacher than for his own music. His writings include a multi-volume treatise on orchestration, one of the most extensive of its kind. Among his students were two members of Les Six, Germaine Tailleferre and Francis Poulenc, as well as film and television composer Lalo Schifrin. Koechlin's skill and reputation as an orchestrator were considerable. Saint-Saëns, Fauré, and Debussy entrusted to him the orchestration of a number of their own works, including most of Debussy's first ballet, Khamma (1911-1912). Koechlin traveled widely as a lecturer on music, including three tours in the United States. After a career that encompassed every aspect of French musical life, he died in Le Canadel, France, on New Year's Eve 1950.

While Koechlin's music is not as distinctive in its dramatic, structural, or formal profile as that of contemporaries like Debussy or Ravel, it nonetheless bears the stamp of an unusual personality. Many of his works are conspicuously sectional and almost improvisatory in the manner in which they unfold; his melodies in particular tend toward unrestricted, continual motion. Harmony and instrumental color are generally at the fore in Koechlin's music, which is perhaps most effective in the way it creates exquisitely shaded atmospheres. The composer wrote prolifically and for nearly every medium -- except, tellingly, for the operatic stage -- but carved out a quirky compositional niche that remains unique. Prefiguring multi-work "literary" cycles like American composer David Del Tredici's Alice in Wonderland series, Koechlin produced seven interrelated works based on Kipling's The Jungle Book. Perhaps unexpectedly, given his sober, messianic appearance, he also harbored a virtual mania for the cinema, which he translated into a number of works inspired by various silver-screen personalities. He celebrated the icons of Hollywood's Golden Age in works like Five Dances for Ginger [Rogers] (1937) and Epitaphe de Jean Harlow (1937), but his most stimulating muse was apparently English-German actress Lilian Harvey (1906-1968). Initially flattered by Koechlin's hommages, which included more than a hundred works, including two "Lilian Albums," Harvey eventually grew uneasy with his seeming obsession. She also enjoys a place of honor in what is likely the most famous (if not generally familiar) of Koechlin's works, the Seven Stars Symphony (1933). Neither astrological nor astronomical in inspiration, the symphony is instead a suite of tone poems, each an evocative portrait of a leading screen figure of the day: Douglas Fairbanks, Harvey, Greta Garbo, Clara Bow, Marlene Dietrich, Emil Jannings, and Charlie Chaplin.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

What does everyone think of this composer's music? He's certainly one of the more interesting French composers of the early 20th Century. His music is quite textural and atmospheric but not without it's own sort of built-in tension and drama. I own all the Hanssler recordings and love them all. I also really like David Zinman's recording of the complete _Jungle Book_ (possibly his masterpiece). His chamber music is beautiful but not as distinctive as his orchestral works.


----------



## Prodromides

Charles Koechlin is my favorite composer. Thank you for adding him into these composer guestbooks.

I wished to create a thread here on Koechlin since he didn't have one until now, but I currently don't have the spare time to devote to the sort of detailed writing I would like to bestow upon Koechlin and his musical works.

My introduction to Koechlin was around 1994 when I purchased the French Cybelia CDs, which offered interpretations by conductor Leif Segerstam. My favorite of these is _Le buisson ardent_.

I would like to add my thoughts in here one at a time in the months ahead, but for now let me state that I think Charles Koechlin's chamber sonatas and solo piano pieces from around 1913 through 1919 are the works via which Koechlin developed his unique musical personality which listeners have come to know him by.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Prodromides said:


> Charles Koechlin is my favorite composer. Thank you for adding him into these composer guestbooks.
> 
> I wished to create a thread here on Koechlin since he didn't have one until now, but I currently don't have the spare time to devote to the sort of detailed writing I would like to bestow upon Koechlin and his musical works.
> 
> My introduction to Koechlin was around 1994 when I purchased the French Cybelia CDs, which offered interpretations by conductor Leif Segerstam. My favorite of these is _Le buisson ardent_.
> 
> I would like to add my thoughts in here one at a time in the months ahead, but for now let me state that I think Charles Koechlin's chamber sonatas and solo piano pieces from around 1913 through 1919 are the works via which Koechlin developed his unique musical personality which listeners have come to know him by.


Wow, Koechlin is your favorite composer?!?!? That's awesome! I love his music a lot actually. I remember the first time I heard the Holliger-led performance of _Vers la Voûte étoilée_ along with _Le Docteur Fabricius_ my mind was truly blown. His harmonic vocabulary is extraordinary! I also love his orchestration. Yes, _Le buisson ardent Parts I & II_ are amazing works. I especially loved the last climax of _Part II_ so majestic and heartfelt. Of course, _The Jungle Book_ is incredible work and one I return to quite often. I loved his orchestral songs as well. That recording with Holliger/Stuttgart RSO and Julane Banse is something else! Gorgeous music. There's so much orchestral music that has yet to be recorded. Come on Holliger get with it!

I look forward to your commentary.


----------



## Prodromides

*Cybelia & Marco Polo*










This is Cybelia's gate-fold 2-LP vinyl album of Koechlin's _Livre de la Jungle_ (circa 1985).

This same program/recording was re-issued on CD around 1993 on the Marco Polo label.










I think both Leif Segerstam and the French Cybelia label did much to create a sort-of mini-revival of interest in the music of Charles Koechlin, which was quite under-represented on recordings prior to the 1980s.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm rather lukewarm about Segerstam's Koechlin recordings. I believe they lacked the warmth of Holliger who has the excellent sonics provided by Hanssler engineers. Segerstam's recordings were fine for their time but they have been far surpassed by Holliger. David Zinman's _Jungle Book_ is also very fine. Steuart Bedford's _Jungle Book_ is also very good but it was a live performance that included applause after each symphonic poem which made it rather annoying to listen to all the way through.


----------



## Kivimees

Another Koechlin fan here:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kivimees said:


> Another Koechlin fan here:
> 
> View attachment 17633


Great! We could always use more people around here. Any works you particularly enjoy? That's a great Timpani recording by the way.


----------



## Kivimees

I'm particularly fond of his orchestral works (e.g., Le buisson ardent), as on this CD:









To be honest, I've yet to explore his piano work.


----------



## quack

The only work of Koechlin I have really warmed to is _Les Heures Persanes_ a kind of Satie like tone poem for piano. Apparently there is an orchestrated version too, I will have to give it a listen although I suspect I will prefer the piano. Don't think i've even heard _Le buisson ardent_, so that will be my nest quest.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kivimees said:


> I'm particularly fond of his orchestral works (e.g., Le buisson ardent), as on this CD:
> 
> View attachment 17665
> 
> 
> To be honest, I've yet to explore his piano work.


You should definitely checkout Holliger's performance of _Le buisson ardent_, Kivimees. The clarity Holliger gets from the Stuttgart Radio Symphony is outstanding.


----------



## Kivimees

Okay, I'll try to find it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kivimees said:


> Okay, I'll try to find it.


Should be easy to obtain via Amazon. In fact, here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Charles-Koech...TF8&qid=1368236364&sr=8-1&keywords=B000095SL0

Amazon UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Koechlin-Co...=1368236417&sr=8-1&keywords=koechlin+holliger

Amazon Germany:

http://www.amazon.de/La-Course-Prin...=1368236460&sr=8-5&keywords=Koechlin+Holliger


----------



## Prodromides

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm rather lukewarm about Segerstam's Koechlin recordings. I believe they lacked the warmth of Holliger who has the excellent sonics provided by Hanssler engineers. Segerstam's recordings were fine for their time but they have been far surpassed by Holliger.


Hi, Neo Romanza.

I hope we won't discredit any conductor's interpretation on the basis of recording technology & sound engineers. 

Sure, I agree with you that the Hanssler discs are superb and Heinz Holliger is an excellent advocate for the music of Charles Koechlin. 
I even read somewhere (perhaps it was the Penguin guide?) that Leif Segerstam's version of _Le Livre de la Jungle_ possesses greater mystery than David Zinman's edition [though I love all the albums, honestly].

During the late 1980s & early 1990s, Segerstam was one of the few who championed Koechlin. Major labels such as Deutsche Grammophon typically passed-over Koechlin's _oeuvre_ and smaller specialty labels began to carry the Koechlin 'torch', like Skarbo and Accord and Cybelia.

Before the '80s, I'm aware that Pierre Boulez did "Les Bandar-Log" (1960s?) and there are some vintage 1950s monaural recordings done a few years after Koechlin's 1950 death, like the poeme for horn and orchestra.

If you think Segerstam's recordings were only good for their time, what would you think about the mono recordings pre-1960?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Prodromides said:


> Hi, Neo Romanza.
> 
> I hope we won't discredit any conductor's interpretation on the basis of recording technology & sound engineers.
> 
> Sure, I agree with you that the Hanssler discs are superb and Heinz Holliger is an excellent advocate for the music of Charles Koechlin.
> I even read somewhere (perhaps it was the Penguin guide?) that Leif Segerstam's version of _Le Livre de la Jungle_ possesses greater mystery than David Zinman's edition [though I love all the albums, honestly].
> 
> During the late 1980s & early 1990s, Segerstam was one of the few who championed Koechlin. Major labels such as Deutsche Grammophon typically passed-over Koechlin's _oeuvre_ and smaller specialty labels began to carry the Koechlin 'torch', like Skarbo and Accord and Cybelia.
> 
> Before the '80s, I'm aware that Pierre Boulez did "Les Bandar-Log" (1960s?) and there are some vintage 1950s monaural recordings done a few years after Koechlin's 1950 death, like the poeme for horn and orchestra.
> 
> If you think Segerstam's recordings were only good for their time, what would you think about the mono recordings pre-1960?


Well, I honestly think Holliger possesses a firm grasp of Koechlin's idiom and conducts the music admirably well. I do think, however, that Segerstam has the greater _Persian Hours_. I need to revisit Segerstam's recordings. I remember being quite disappointed with _Le buisson ardent_. I thought he could have given the climaxes, especially towards the end of _Part II_, more energy and drive. This is where Holliger is recommendable over Segerstam --- these overwhelming crescendos. I do remember enjoying Segerstam's _Jungle Book_ but I often wondered why he didn't go ahead and record the _Three Poems_? I mean just make it a 2-CD set. That was a missed opportunity IMHO.

Anyway, have you heard Bedford's _Jungle Book_?


----------



## Neo Romanza

I wish Segerstam would record _The Jungle Book_ again. This time on the Ondine or even BIS labels would excellent and in surround sound! In Koechlin's music, crystalline audio is a must or else so many of those wonderful textures will be lost in muddiness.


----------



## quack

I've been listening more to Koechlin since my post a few days ago and he has certainly grown on me. His works aren't the most intrusive, they kind of flow along beautifully and can be easily mistaken from background music. I probably didn't listen very intently the first time around. Anyone who writes a 3 hour solo flute composition is certainly to be respected, or perhaps feared.


----------



## Neo Romanza

quack said:


> I've been listening more to Koechlin since my post a few days ago and he has certainly grown on me. His works aren't the most intrusive, they kind of flow along beautifully and can be easily mistaken from background music. I probably didn't listen very intently the first time around. Anyone who writes a 3 hour solo flute composition is certainly to be respected, or perhaps feared.


There are plenty of moments, especially in his orchestral oeuvre, that 'jump out of the speakers' so to speak. Listen to _Les Bandar-Log_ and I'm sure you'll be quite surprised by the angularity of the music. His music is only 'background music' if you aren't actively listening. There's a whole world to uncover, however, if you're attentively listening and absorbing the music. His music is challenging for many listeners because so many of them expect instant thrills. Koechlin's music never works that way. Not that his music doesn't have it's outbursts because it does (listen to the _La course de printemps_) but where the feeling lies in this music is in his subtle textures and the harmonic language which gives emotional weight to the melodies. I consider Koechlin one of the first composers of what is so often referred today as simply 'ambient music.' His music is of space and silence but continuously morphing from one episode to another.


----------



## TresPicos

I'm also a Koechlin fan!


----------



## Kleinzeit

This has made me a fan. Now I know to prick up my ears when I see his name. Satie, Fauré, Morton Feldman, the mood or need to hear them comes around like a favourite moon phase. The one that's just the thinnest slice.


----------



## Prodromides

Neo Romanza said:


> I do think, however, that Segerstam has the greater _Persian Hours_ ... I do remember enjoying Segerstam's _Jungle Book_ but I often wondered why he didn't go ahead and record the _Three Poems_? I mean just make it a 2-CD set. That was a missed opportunity IMHO.
> 
> Anyway, have you heard Bedford's _Jungle Book_?












Yes - I have been listening to the Marco Polo release of the orchestral _Les heures persanes_ for about 20 years!
I love Segerstam's leisurely pace so much (the CD clocks in over 68 minutes), that Holliger's rather accelerated interpretation at about only 57 minutes has not pleased me as much.

Nonetheless, these two performances together with the 3 different albums on the solo-piano version (Wergo, Chandos & Hanssler) ensure that _Les heures persanes_ is satisfyingly well-represented on disc - which is a good thing!
_Les heures persanes_ is certainly a "top 5" Koechlin opus in my persepctive. 

Regarding Segerstam's 1985 _Le Livre de la Jungle_, that was initially for a 2-record set on vinyl - so the 3 orchestral songs were most likely omitted due to the runtime limitations on LPs (& probably their inclusion would've required a third LP).

I certainly love the 1994 RCA 2-CD with David Zinman - this was the first time the 4 orchestral movements plus the 3 songs were presented all together for a whole Jungle Book experience.

I do own the original 2-CD put out by Actes Sud of the Steuart Bedford concert, but since this edition is from a live recording it's my least favorite. Plus it sounds a bit too distant for my liking.


----------



## PetrB

quack said:


> The only work of Koechlin I have really warmed to is _Les Heures Persanes_ a kind of Satie like tone poem for piano. Apparently there is an orchestrated version too, I will have to give it a listen although I suspect I will prefer the piano. Don't think i've even heard _Le buisson ardent_, so that will be my nest quest.


Here is the composer's orchestral version. The piano pieces, of which I've only heard one, and that exquisite, are a collection of pieces written over a number of years. If the rest are near consistent to the one I did hear, its no wonder you like them.

The orchestral version, imo, is also quite wonderful. It is overall a very quietly colorful and subtle work. 
The link is a recording by L'Orchestre Philharmonique de Rhénanie-Palatinat; Leif Segerstam, conductor.


----------



## Neo Romanza

TresPicos said:


> I'm also a Koechlin fan!


Excellent! Do you have any favorite works in particular?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 18078
> 
> 
> This has made me a fan. Now I know to prick up my ears when I see his name. Satie, Fauré, Morton Feldman, the mood or need to hear them comes around like a favourite moon phase. The one that's just the thinnest slice.


That's a beautiful recording. I own the original Chandos release.


----------



## PetrB

I love this, simply because it exists 
Charles Koechlin - Vers le Soleil, 7 Monodies pour Ondes Martenot, Op 174


----------



## Neo Romanza

Prodromides said:


> Yes - I have been listening to the Marco Polo release of the orchestral _Les heures persanes_ for about 20 years!
> I love Segerstam's leisurely pace so much (the CD clocks in over 68 minutes), that Holliger's rather accelerated interpretation at about only 57 minutes has not pleased me as much.
> 
> Nonetheless, these two performances together with the 3 different albums on the solo-piano version (Wergo, Chandos & Hanssler) ensure that _Les heures persanes_ is satisfyingly well-represented on disc - which is a good thing!
> _Les heures persanes_ is certainly a "top 5" Koechlin opus in my persepctive.
> 
> Regarding Segerstam's 1985 _Le Livre de la Jungle_, that was initially for a 2-record set on vinyl - so the 3 orchestral songs were most likely omitted due to the runtime limitations on LPs (& probably their inclusion would've required a third LP).
> 
> I certainly love the 1994 RCA 2-CD with David Zinman - this was the first time the 4 orchestral movements plus the 3 songs were presented all together for a whole Jungle Book experience.
> 
> I do own the original 2-CD put out by Actes Sud of the Steuart Bedford concert, but since this edition is from a live recording it's my least favorite. Plus it sounds a bit too distant for my liking.


You're quite right about Bedford! That's the recording I own as well. I have to say I wasn't impressed with the performance overall and thought the applause after each work was intrusive and quite annoying.

I also agree with you about the Holliger recording of _The Persian Hours_. I don't think much of his performance either. As for the solo piano version, I'm quite content with Michael Korstick on Hanssler, but I'm not a huge solo piano fan anyway. I'm more into orchestral and chamber music. What do you think about Holliger's performances of Koechlin's works for voice and orchestra? I think Juliane Banse is so fantastic.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm a great admirer of French music of the late 19th and early 20th centuries... and such I've been a fan of Koechlin for some time... since first stumbling upon him. I especially love his orchestral songs, the works for clarinet/saxophone, and _Les Heures Persanes_. I'm quite interested in getting a hold of a decent recording of his late work for solo flute, _Les Chants de Nectaire_.


----------



## Prodromides

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think about Holliger's performances of Koechlin's works for voice and orchestra? I think Juliane Banse is so fantastic.


The 2-CD set of Koechlin's vocal music with orchestra came as a pleasant surprise to me (didn't see that one comin' ), and I consider this album as an 'essential' in any Koechlin collection.










I never really thought about (mezzi-)sopranos as champions of Koechlin's vocal music - there's not many recordings of such, though Skarbo issued a worthwhile CD of Koechlin's _a cappella_ pieces:










... and there's also been a Hyperion disc of Koechlin songs for female voice with piano.










Overall, Koechlin's vocal output seems (to me) to be less innovative than his instrumental/orchestral works and it remains within the scope of traditional French choral music & songs.

My favorite piece, BTW, is the 1907 _Chant Funebre a la Memoire des Jeunes Femmes Defuntes_ - which is really orchestral with chorus and different than Koechlin's pieces for solo vocalists.

_Chant Funebre a la Memoire des Jeunes Femmes Defuntes_ is the earliest music by Koechlin that is amongst my favorites; usually my favorite Koechlin works are post-1913 (WWI and thereafter).


----------



## Prodromides

PetrB said:


> I love this, simply because it exists
> Charles Koechlin - Vers le Soleil, 7 Monodies pour Ondes Martenot, Op 174


I like it, too.

It's one of the poll choices in a thread I did not too long ago on the ondes martenot:

http://www.talkclassical.com/24983-choose-between-2-4-a.html


----------



## Prodromides

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm quite interested in getting a hold of a decent recording of his late work for solo flute, _Les Chants de Nectaire_.


Hi StLukes.

Have you ever come accross this Bayer Records CD of Koechlin's _Les Chants de Nectaire_?










There's also the Koch International classics disc of these pieces ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Prodromides said:


> The 2-CD set of Koechlin's vocal music with orchestra came as a pleasant surprise to me (didn't see that one comin' ), and I consider this album as an 'essential' in any Koechlin collection.


Yes, this is the 2-CD set in question. Enchanting from start to finish. As far as innovation, who really cares? If it's enjoyable for me, then whether it broke any new ground or not is irrelevant in the end. Just listen to _3 Melodies, Op. 17_ (first work on Disc 2). Such evocative, subtle, soul soothing music. Nothing second-rank about any of this music.


----------



## Prodromides

Neo Romanza said:


> Nothing second-rank about any of this music.


Oh yes - Koechlin is all first-rank as far as I'm concerned.

I enjoy the more traditional French choral music, too. If one has only heard Koechlin's vocal music, though, one is in for a surprise with some of his more advanced works.


----------



## Prodromides

A quick glance at my album inventory on Koechlin yields some interesting results regarding the labels:

Hanssler Classic takes the lead with greater than a half-dozen CDs in their Koechlin survey

Then there's 6 CDs on Skarbo,
and 3 albums each on these: Accord, CPO, Cybelia, Hyperion.


----------



## DrKilroy

I need to listen to his Jungle Book as I love programmatic works. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Prodromides

The 1921 _Quintette_ is my favorite chamber piece by Charles Koechlin, and this Cybelia CD has my favorite recording of it:


----------



## Prodromides

Another favorite Charles Koechlin work is his _Ballade for Piano and Orchestra_, an orchestrated version of his earlier _Ballade_ for piano.

As far as I know, this early 1980s recording with the Monte-Carlo Philharmonic is the only one that has been on disc:










The _Seven Stars Symphony_ is also good Koechlin, but not a particular favorite. The _Ballade_, however, is one of the finest specimens of Koechlin's aural journeys from the pastoral leading into human darkness then into soothing tranquility and light.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I have not heard the _Ballade for Piano and Orchestra_ yet. The _Seven Stars Symphony_ is decent. I would grade it much lower than you probably do.


----------



## Prodromides

Neo Romanza said:


> I have not heard the _Ballade for Piano and Orchestra_ yet.


Fortunately for us TC members, The Wellesz Company has uploaded this EMI recording of the _Ballade_ onto YouTube.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Prodromides said:


> Fortunately for us TC members, The Wellesz Company has uploaded this EMI recording of the _Ballade_ onto YouTube.


Thanks for this! I think I'll look for it on Spotify while I'm at it. Much better audio quality using this service.


----------



## PetrB

Charles Koechlin : Offrande musicale sur le nom Bach


----------



## TresPicos

Neo Romanza said:


> Excellent! Do you have any favorite works in particular?


I really enjoy Koechlin's solo piano music (Paysages et marines, Piano sonatinas) and his chamber music (Piano quintet, Cello sonata, Horn sonata).


----------



## Prodromides

TresPicos said:


> I really enjoy Koechlin's solo piano music (Paysages et marines, Piano sonatinas) and his chamber music (Piano quintet, Cello sonata, Horn sonata).


Glad you mentioned them, TresPicos.

Besides Koechlin's 1921 _Quintette_, his instrumental chamber version of _Paysages et marines_ is also one of my Koechlin "top 10" works.










Here is the reverse side of the Accord CD (which was the first ever version I heard of _Paysages et marines_).

... and here's the solo piano version on CPO:


----------



## Prodromides

The sonata for horn and piano is also an outstanding opus (IMHO).

I had referenced this (and others) in my thread/poll on Koechlin's sonatas:

http://www.talkclassical.com/22962-charles-koechlins-assorted-sonatas.html

[TresPicos, if you like Koechlin's Cello Sonata, perhaps you can vote for it my poll? So far, the Cello Sonata got zero response ...  ]


----------



## Prodromides

There's additional works by Koechlin not yet discussed, such as his Poeme for Horn and Orchestra:


----------



## Selby

I've been watching 



 over and over so I thought it was time to invest in a copy of Paysages et marines, Op. 63.

The Keller is out of print; I do have his recording of solo piano works:









Nonetheless, I went with this version:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BV0ZQ7A/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1372727036&sr=8-1









Has anyone else heard it?


----------



## Prodromides

Mitchell said:


> Has anyone else heard it?


Yes, I have. Bought this Timpani CD months ago and think it's very good.

Timpani's inclusion of other Koechlin chamber music for ensemble make this album logical as well as delightful.


----------



## Selby

My newest purchase:

Piano Quintet; String Quartet No. 3 [Sarah Lavaud, Antigone Quartet]

I've been looking for this third string quartet for awhile, it just became available via download at Amazon. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mitchell said:


> My newest purchase:
> 
> Piano Quintet; String Quartet No. 3 [Sarah Lavaud, Antigone Quartet]
> 
> I've been looking for this third string quartet for awhile, it just became available via download at Amazon. It is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 21582


What do you think about Koechlin's orchestral music, Mitchell?


----------



## Selby

I have yet to hear anything by Koechlin that I did not like. I believe he has a lot of very rewarding orchestra music: all of his melodies with orchestra, the jungle book pieces, the orchestral version of the Persian Hours, of his orchestral output I would probably call Le buisson ardent (The Burning Bush) my personal favorite. Lately, however, it is his chamber output that has me riveted - especially the Paysages et marine and the 3 string quartets and Les Chants de Nectaire. This website has a very interesting write-up of the latter: http://www.nectaire.org/nectaire/cms/cms_module/index.html

"Koechlin should found a school of pure and simple melody, without accompaniment. I have thought a lot about this, since I keep in touch with Indian art. You know at what point of refinement their melodic art has remained for centuries. I have often discussed this with Hindu musicians, who are very proud of their treasure and have little regard for our own...Our harmonic art has control of me at present, but I can still profoundly sense the charm of purely melodic art...So why not cultivate monody in our Gardens?"

Source:
Romain Rolland in a letter to Charles Koechlin, 19 March 1926.


----------



## Selby

When I finally registered with TC I believe I had 2 Koechlin albums, both solo piano works.

Due to exposure on this forum I now have 15.

I am frighteningly close to proclaiming Charles Koechlin my _favorite_ composer. I have not heard anything by him I do not love.

I recently added Le docteur Fabricius, Op. 202 to my collection. Definitely ranks with his best; a magnificent piece of orchestration.

So here's a fun game:

I say, 
"I cannot get enough of Koechlin and I pretty close to having his recorded oeuvre, where should I go next?"

You say, 
"if you love Koechlin that much you really need to look deeper into the work of _________________!"

For fun let's assume I have knowledge of the basic repertoire; I don't need Mozart recommendations.


----------



## Prodromides

Mitchell said:


> When I finally registered with TC I believe I had 2 Koechlin albums, both solo piano works.
> Due to exposure on this forum I now have 15.
> I am frighteningly close to proclaiming Charles Koechlin my _favorite_ composer. I have not heard anything by him I do not love...
> 
> So here's a fun game:
> I say,
> "I cannot get enough of Koechlin and I pretty close to having his recorded oeuvre, where should I go next?"
> You say,
> "if you love Koechlin that much you really need to look deeper into the work of _________________!"
> For fun let's assume I have knowledge of the basic repertoire; I don't need Mozart recommendations.


Hi, Mitchell.

Koechlin has already been proclaimed as my favorite composer, so perhaps your tastes in composers interface with mine?
If so, you may very well be receptive to the music of Andre Jolivet. If you are an adventursome listener, you may get hooked on Maurice Ohana's music. If concert music from the 2nd half of the 20th century is not as appealing to you as it is to me, then perhaps your continued explorations should hover around Koechlin's generation [such as Andre Caplet (born 1878) or Florent Schmitt (b. 1870)].
Other French composers born during the late 1800s tend to be more conventional (Tournemire, Vierne, Ropartz, for example).

[I'd recommend Edgard Varese, but I'll assume you already know his works.  ]

Exploration Finnish modernism has also been very rewarding for me. Grandfathers of Finnish modernism include Aarre Merikanto & Vaino Raitio, and I urge any interested members to investigate the music of Erik Bergman.

Arne Nordheim is my favorite Norwegian composer ... and my favorite Icelandic is Jon Leifs.


----------



## Selby

Thanks Proldromides!

This is why I love this forum, so much knowledge, so many recomendations. If only there was so much time!

Of the composers you mentioned Ropartz (mostly his SQ cycle and 3rd symphony) adn Verese (everything) are the only one's I have significant experience with.

I look forward to exploring the others.

regards,

M.


----------



## Selby

I'm looking for a recording of the Seven Stars Symphony, Op. 132 - any recommendations? I was hoping for a download but that does not look like it's going to happen.


----------



## Prodromides

There are only 2 recordings of Koechlin's _Seven Stars Symphony_, to my knowledge.

The one conducted by James Judd (from 1995) has better sound quality, IMO, and is the one which has been uploaded into YouTube:






This recording was re-issued within a 2CD set by BMG France, which paired it with Zinman's version of _Le livre de la jungle_ (both of these were RCA recordings):










The earlier recording (c. 1982) on EMI is OK; it's a particularly desirable Koechlin album for me for its inclusion of the _Ballade for Piano and Orchestra_:


----------



## Selby

Thanks Prodromides - I ended up ordering the Myrat pairing with the Ballade; haven't received it yet. I'm not super patient, which may be why I like downloads - why must I wait!? This is America! Where is my instant gratification? I'll have to do with the youtube videos for the time being.









I came across this quote in regards to the Ballade, which I thought was lovely:

"Koechlin's music is like no other -- it is an art of suggestion, allusion, nuance, attenuation, luminosity, rendering an aura of the immemorial, fantastic, legendary, and archetypal with an art nouveau sensibility" - from allmusic http://www.allmusic.com/composition...rêt-for-piano-orchestra-op-50bis-mc0002390463


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mitchell said:


> I have yet to hear anything by Koechlin that I did not like. I believe he has a lot of very rewarding orchestra music: all of his melodies with orchestra, the jungle book pieces, the orchestral version of the Persian Hours, of his orchestral output I would probably call Le buisson ardent (The Burning Bush) my personal favorite. Lately, however, it is his chamber output that has me riveted - especially the Paysages et marine and the 3 string quartets and Les Chants de Nectaire. This website has a very interesting write-up of the latter: http://www.nectaire.org/nectaire/cms/cms_module/index.html
> 
> "Koechlin should found a school of pure and simple melody, without accompaniment. I have thought a lot about this, since I keep in touch with Indian art. You know at what point of refinement their melodic art has remained for centuries. I have often discussed this with Hindu musicians, who are very proud of their treasure and have little regard for our own...Our harmonic art has control of me at present, but I can still profoundly sense the charm of purely melodic art...So why not cultivate monody in our Gardens?"
> 
> Source:
> Romain Rolland in a letter to Charles Koechlin, 19 March 1926.


_Le buisson ardent_ is absolutely brilliant! I also love _The Jungle Book_, _Le Docteur Fabricius_, _Vers la Voûte étoilée_, _Chant funebre a la memoire des jeunes femmes defuntes_, among others.


----------



## Prodromides

Bumping this thread so Charles Koechlin can resurface again onto the first page of this forum. 

Simply an update: only yesterday, I had taken this book out from my local library:










This is the only reference work in English (that I'm aware of) on Charles Koechlin.

Author Robert Orledge first discovered the music of Koechlin in 1967, when the BBC were playing Koechlin pieces on the 100th anniversary of his birth.
Orledge took a sabbatical during his 1980/'81 semester to begin this book in earnest. The end result was not published until 1989.
Interestingly, in his introduction Orledge mentions the Cybelia CD of Leif Segerstam's _Le buisson ardent_ as one of the most recent additions in Koechlin's discography.


----------



## Blake

I'm down:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Vesuvius said:


> I'm down:
> 
> View attachment 28879


A fine set for sure. Lovely music. Juliane Banse has such a gorgeous voice. I could listen to her all day long.


----------



## George O

Charles Koechlin (1867-1950)

Le Livre de la Jungle -- suite symphonique

Orchestre Philharmonique de L'Etat de Rhénane Palatinat / Leif Segerstam

2-LP set on Cybelia (Paris), from 1987


----------



## Prodromides

George O said:


> 2-LP set on Cybelia (Paris), from 1987


Hi, George O.

Is this a recent acquisition for you?

In 1987, I wasn't collecting classical music but I eventually caught a copy of this release around 2004 (via CDandLP, I think).

The same content was re-issued by Marco Polo around 1994, and that CD incarnation was my first exposure to these works.


----------



## Pianistin

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51iDeqC8FqL._SX425_PJautoripBadge,BottomRight,4,-40_OU11__.jpg
This is my favourite recording of the Koechlin works for saxophone and piano, which I prefer to the David Brutti CD mentioned above (which I also own). I prefer Mondelci's pure tone.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

I'm gradually building up my Koechlin collection.

I have a fair number of miscellaneous chamber works (bassoon sonata, cello and piano, saxophone and piano, a quintet with harp, etc) from various romantic chamber music collections. I also have the Scarbo album with the violin and viola sonatas. So far the only orchestral work I have is The Jungle Book (Zinman). In sum, I only have two dedicated Koechlin albums plus bits and pieces from other albums.

I'm looking for a solo piano album -- maybe Les Heures persanes, but maybe something more lively and more representative of his oddball personality. Wouldn't it be nice to have all five dances for Ginger Rogers on one album for example? Or something connected to his infatuation with Lilian Harvey? Good music of course is good, but good music with a backstory is maybe even better!

I'm also looking for an album with piano and voice. I understand that Koechlin orchestrated most of his chancons, but I think I would prefer the songs just with piano. I already have Jungle Book and might get that Docteur Fabricius disk from Haenssler at some point. That will be enough orchestral music for starters I think, so I don't need the orchestrated songs also.

Has anyone run into this album?








ArkivMusic has a curious review here.

In general, Koechelin seems like a fascinating composer, the missing link between Debussy and Messiaien, but with his own additional and considerable eccentricities. Unfortunately, the major labels have not devoted many albums to his works. And I'm not sure how well his eccentricities are reflected in the catalog. I hope the record companies will do him justice in the future!

Suggestions most appreciated!

Edit -- Yikes! There's a bunch of good suggestions in the previous posts above, which will take me some time to digest. Somehow I went from page 1 to "reply to thread" and missed pages 2-5.

Well anyway, consider this a bump. I'll be back with better informed questions!

PS - Moderators: Please add this Koechlin thread to the composer index when you next update it!


----------



## Prodromides

Grizzled Ghost said:


> I'm looking for a solo piano album -- maybe Les Heures persanes, but maybe something more lively and more representative of his oddball personality. Wouldn't it be nice to have all five dances for Ginger Rogers on one album for example? Or something connected to his infatuation with Lilian Harvey? Good music of course is good, but good music with a backstory is maybe even better!
> 
> I'm also looking for an album with piano and voice. I understand that Koechlin orchestrated most of his chancons, but I think I would prefer the songs just with piano. I already have Jungle Book and might get that Docteur Fabricius disk from Haenssler at some point. That will be enough orchestral music for starters I think, so I don't need the orchestrated songs also.


Hi, Grizzled Ghost.

Glad you are exlporing Koechlin and likin' it. 

There are some (older) CDs issued by the French label _Accord_ which contain Koechlin's danses pour Ginger or solo piano music.
They were released during the early 1990s and, being over 20 years old, are likely difficult to locate.
The album serial # = 202202 for the disc which contains "Ginger" and = 201232 for the books of works devoted to Harvey.

Here's an image of the album of solo piano music:










There was also an album on Hyperion with Koechlin songs for soprano and piano (CDA66243).

Sorry, but I'm unfamiliar with the CD you've referenced ; perhaps another TC member has gotten it and could offer feedback...


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Well I wound up getting Le Docteur Fabricius to go along with my Jungle Book and violin/viola sonatas and sundry other works.









What a trip!

I also just found and bought this brand new Koechlin disk from Timpani - the official release date is July 10th:









I'm downloading it now. So far it sounds really good. There seem to be two tenors, one soprano, and a woman's choir, all taking turns singing with piano accompaniment. It's all early works for better or worse.

There's also a new disk of Koechlin piano music out from Skarbo. Tempting.

It's nice to see Mr. Koechlin getting a little attention!


----------



## Selby

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Well I wound up getting Le Docteur Fabricius to go along with my Jungle Book and violin/viola sonatas and sundry other works.
> 
> View attachment 71839
> 
> 
> What a trip!
> 
> I also just found and bought this brand new Koechlin disk from Timpani - the official release date is July 10th:
> 
> View attachment 71843
> 
> 
> I'm downloading it now. So far it sounds really good. There seem to be two tenors, one soprano, and a woman's choir, all taking turns singing with piano accompaniment. It's all early works for better or worse.
> 
> There's also a new disk of Koechlin piano music out from Skarbo. Tempting.
> 
> It's nice to see Mr. Koechlin getting a little attention!


Fantastic! Thanks for bringing my attention to the new release!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

This is the new disk of piano music from Skarbo:









Apparently it's official release date is also July 10th, but it's on iTunes now.

And here are two more albums from Skarbo that may have slipped under the radar:

















Edit: Oops. Prodromides already mentioned that last one.

Let us know what you pick up and how you like it! I'm still dipping my toes in the water.


----------



## Selby

I have that last one, the a capella works. It left me a bit cold, to be honest, which is rare for me when ite comes to Koechlin. But it is his final composition, so it will be of interest to major fans looking for a good understanding of his ouevre.


----------



## hecube

Koechlin is also one of my favorite composers. Top three actually, along with Bartok and Prokofiev.


----------



## QuietGuy

I heard his _Au loin_ on youtube, and thoroughly enjoyed it. I'll enjoy exploring more of this composer -- he is of the same era as Debussy and Ravel.


----------



## vampireslugger

Radio 3 last night aired a performance of Koechlin's Seven Star Symphony by the BBC SSO. Never heard of the guy before and found the music quickly grabbed me. I'll certainly have to buy a recording -- any recommendations?

You can listen to the performance on the BBC website. (Also performed were The Sorcerer's Apprentice and a Clarinet Concerto by Unsuk Chin, which didn't particularly excite me.)


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

A new album of oboe music is out on Oems:


----------



## vampireslugger

I uploaded the Radio 3 broadcast of Koechlin's Seven Stars Symphony to youtube if anyone's interested. The coughing and applause I edited out, hopefully seamlessly. It's a great performance of a terribly underrated symphony.


----------



## Kivimees

Yes, it's an excellent work by an excellent composer. This symphony appears to be hard to get. I found a used CD on the internet about two years ago:









Recorded 1982.


----------



## Iota

_Koechlin, Piano Quintet_

Quintette Syntonia

Not quite sure how he does it, but Koechlin seems to conjure up extraplanetary harmony and timbres all his own. I think sometimes the refinement of the timbre makes the harmony seem even more exotic than it already is. Be that as it may, the consequence is some pretty rarefied moods. If you've ever felt life has offered you too few opportunities to abseil dreamily down existential chasms for example, there are moments in this quintet that may offer you the chance to address that lacuna.

He seems pretty free in his approach to form in this piece. The structure of the third movt seems almost arbitrary, like mist lifting when it's done, rather than being shaped by any formal influence. In this case, that meant it felt a bit long to me. But it contains some ecstatically beautiful music, which I sort of never wanted want to end. But then as I say, it sort of never did. It's only about 10 minutes long, but towards the end, it felt to me like the exotic-harmony equivalent of 3 minutes worth of the closing bars of Sibelius 5. The also-extremely-lovely last movt, though only a minute and a half shorter, seemed a model of concision by comparison.

Anyway despite that, it's extraordinary and transfixing music, that I greatly enjoyed.


----------



## Josquin13

Here's a list of Koechlin works and recordings that I've most liked:

1. Sonata pour piano et alto, Op. 53 (1915), or Viola Sonata. It's a very beautiful, underrated 20th century sonata, IMO, and I think it should be better known. The Christoph Schiller (viola)/ Christoph Keller (piano) recording is the best I've heard to date: 




2. Koechlin's unjustly neglected "Primavera" (Harp) Quintets 1 & 2, Op. 156 & Op. 223, for flute, harp, violin, viola, & cello, are also well worth getting to know: 




https://www.amazon.com/Jolivet-Koec...n+quintet&qid=1551991114&s=music&sr=8-1-fkmr0
https://www.amazon.com/Autour-Harp-...rs+atma&qid=1551991075&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr
http://www.classicalm.com/en/compos...p-80---Lefevre-Commenge-Bex-Dinouard-Esposito

One of the qualities about Koechlin's music that I find most appealing is his remarkable ability to match and blend various wind instruments, and sometimes instruments that you don't expect to hear together (or hear at all in a classical work). He was as masterful at this skill as F.J. Haydn (or nearly so), in my view. It doesn't surprise me that when Claude Debussy was too ill to orchestrate his ballet, Khamma, that he asked Koechlin to do so (



). Debussy's choice shows how highly respected Koechlin was as an orchestrator in the early decades of the 20th century. (Of course, Gabriel Faure also asked his then pupil Koechlin to orchestrate his work, Pelléas et Mélisande: 



)

3. A good example of Koechlin's masterful blending of wind instruments is his chamber music for flute in combination with other instruments, such as his Trio for flute, clarinet, & bassoon: 




https://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Musi...anssler&qid=1551991309&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr

4. & his music for oboe & other instruments: 




5. Koechlin's 7 pieces for saxophone and piano, Op. 180 are likewise typically unexpected and fascinating: 




6. Most of all, I've much admired Koechlin's masterful 1950 chamber arrangement (Op. 63b) of his earlier 1917 solo piano work, Paysages et Marines, Op. 63 (which I also like in the original piano version). For me, this one of the finest chamber works of the French period, and it should be better known.

The best recording I've heard to date of Op. 63b comes from Christoph Keller & Ensemble Zurich. To my ears, Keller's recording is more beguiling than Ensemble Initium & Ensemble Contraste's recent Timpani recording (which is the only other alternative I know).

Keller & Ensemble Zurich: 




7 & 8. I've also liked both the solo piano & orchestral versions of Koechlin's exotic Les heures persanes, Op. 65: Among solo piano versions, Kathryn Stott's 2003 Chandos recording is remarkable, and attractively offers state of the art audiophile sound. Michael Korstick's recording is first rate, too. (I've not heard the versions by pianists Herbert Henck & Ralph van Raat.) Among recordings of the orchestral version of Les heures persanes, I've liked two contrasting performances--each for different reasons--from conductors Leif Segerstam and Heinz Holliger:

https://www.amazon.com/Koechlin-Heures-Persanes-Kathryn-Stott/dp/B002XCAUBW








https://www.amazon.com/Charles-Koec...olliger&qid=1552075315&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Charles-Koec...erstam&qid=1552075368&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmrnull

9. I've also like Leif Segerstam's recording of Koechlin's magical orchestral work, Le Busson Ardent: 




10. As for Koechlin's symphonies, The Seven Stars Symphony and symphonic poem, La Livre de la Jungle, or The Jungle Book (after Rudyard Kipling) have already been mentioned, but surely Koechlin's 2nd Symphony, Op. 196, is long, long overdue for a modern recording? (!!) The only version that exists to date is an old radio broadcast from conductor Constantin Silvestri and the London Symphony Orchestra. It's a powerful work, if you listen to it all the way through, as it deftly builds towards its climax, somewhat like Barber's Adagio for Strings: 




11. Koechlin's Violin Sonata is a fine work too, and less neglected, as there are several recordings to choose from: I have & like the recent recording from French violinist, Louise Chisson:





https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8046330--1914-louis-vierne-charles-koechlin

Violinist Marie Viaud's 1998 recording is supposed to be excellent too, but I haven't heard it--although I see that it's on You Tube: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7968857--koechlin-sonatas
https://www.amazon.com/Sonatas-Viol...+sonata&qid=1551993571&s=music&sr=1-2-catcorr

Nor have I heard the 2017 Timpani recording with violinist Stéphane Moraly, which Iota mentions favorably above: https://www.amazon.com/Koechlin-Vio...+sonata&qid=1551993571&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr

The Op. 64 sonata is also included on an album of Koechlin's chamber works from members of the Vienna Philharmonic, however, their interpretation isn't altogether French sounding to my ears, although the playing is excellent: 




Koechlin's three String Quartets, and Piano Quintet, Op. 80 are worth getting to know, too.

12. As for the rest of Koechlin's solo piano music, Michael Korstick's three volume complete Hänssler label survey is invaluable!, and I'm grateful to Korstick for recording all this neglected piano music (Korstick's survey is additionally included in the Hanssler box set of Koechlin's "Chamber Music"--see link below). Like Stott, Korstick is exceptionally well recorded. I should add that, personally, I've preferred Korstick's Paysages et Marines to Deborah Richards's recording of same. I've also liked the solo piano recordings of Christoph Keller & Boaz Sharon, as well.

13. As for Koechlin's mélodies or songs, there are two good recordings--from sopranos Michele Command and Claudette Leblanc.

Michele Command, with pianist Christophe Durrant:




































https://www.amazon.com/Koechlin-Mel...arles+koechlin&qid=1551994931&s=music&sr=1-55

Claudette LeBlanc, with pianist Boaz Sharon:
https://classicalmjourney.blogspot.com/2018/10/charles-koechlin-songs-claudette.html
https://www.amazon.com/Koechlin-Cor...arles+koechlin&qid=1551994816&s=music&sr=1-16

I've not heard the recordings by German soprano Julianne Banse of the "Vocal works with orchestra", but they're included in the Hänssler box set of Koechlin's "Orchestral Works", and available individually (I've been meaning to listen to them): https://www.allmusic.com/album/koechlin-vocal-works-with-orchestra-mw0001425079. In addition, Soprano Sabine Devieilhe sings a single Koechlin song, Le Voyage, on her album "Mirages"--it's a fascinating, beguiling song, taken from Book 2 of Koechlin's Shéhérazade, Op. 84 song cycle. Devieilhe is superbly accompanied by Alexandre Tharaud on piano: 



. I wish she'd record more of Koechlin's songs, as she's first rate in this music.

Here are the three essential Koechlin box sets:

1. Chamber works: Hanssler label, which, as mentioned above, includes Korstick's 3 volume piano survey:
https://www.amazon.com/Chamber-ALTM...WG7N1EZ84J9&psc=1&refRID=20AXWG6EWWG7N1EZ84J9
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8363504--koechlin-chamber-music

2. Orchestral works: Hänssler label: which includes both Julianne Banse's vocal recordings and Heinz Holliger's Les heures persanes, etc., mentioned above: https://www.amazon.com/Orchestral-R...+hanssler&qid=1551994980&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr1

3. Finally, the excellent box set from Christoph Keller & Ensemble Zurich on the French Accord label, which is unfortunately OOP and hard to find at a reasonable price, but very recommendable, & essential for Koechlin fans, IMO:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2006/Jun06/Koechlin_chamber_465894.htm
https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004XROQ/musicwebuk

My two cents.


----------



## Iota

Josquin13 said:


> Most of all, I've much admired Koechlin's masterful 1950 chamber arrangement (Op. 63b) of his earlier 1917 solo piano work, Paysages et Marines, Op. 63 (which I also like in the original piano version). For me, this one of the finest chamber works of the French period, and it should be better known.
> 
> The best recording I've heard to date of Op. 63b comes from Christoph Keller & Ensemble Zurich. To my ears, Keller's recording is more beguiling than Ensemble Initium & Ensemble Contraste's recent Timpani recording (which is the only other alternative I know).
> 
> Keller & Ensemble Zurich:


Thanks for the above link, _Paysages et Marines_ is indeed another exquisite work, which I hadn't heard before. There are bucolic qualities in it, I find echoed in the violin sonata, another work which I've been enjoying a lot recently (though finding the last movement best listened to separately).

Very different from the almost hallucinogenic intensity of _Les Heures Persanes_ you mention above. He seems to thrive in exotic and and pastoral surroundings, and I find his ability to conjure atmosphere from an orchestra extraordinary.


----------



## Piers Hudson

Where do I even start? I first encountered Koechlin when I was listening to BBC Radio 3; they played his 'Op. 43: II. Vers la Plage lointaine' from his '2 Poemes Symphoniques':






I was transfixed when I heard this; it's impossible to describe, but it gave me this sense of awe, with its quiet but deep and masterfully textured orchestration (he wrote a four-volume treatise on orchestration!), and glidingly modal harmonies which simultaneously cohere within the straight-ahead F# dorian scale (which serves as the locus of the piece), and also within the increasingly involved chromaticism of the middle material.

After hearing this work, I did some further research and I was astounded; Koechlin's oeuvre was enormous, and his style ranged from these massive symphonic works with ambitious instrumentation and harmony (e.g. the Hollywood-inspired 'Seven Stars Symphony'), to an inexhaustible catalogue of chamber music, which often embodies an elegant classicism and careful counterpoint (he moved towards a simpler, more paired-down idiom in his later work around the 1940s); his '15 Etudes for Saxophone & Piano' and 'Oboe Sonata' provide just a glimpse of this facet of his music:

15 Etudes for Saxophone & Piano, Op. 188 (1943)





Oboe Sonata, Op. 58

















I mentioned counterpoint, well Koechlin loved Bach; not an uncommon disposition, I know, but Koechlin wrote his large-scale 'Offrande musicale sur le nom de Bach', playing on the B-A-C-H theme with his fastidious contrapuntal sense, but also combined with his impressionistic harmonic colour and of course his orchestral mastery:






This post hardly begins to summarise Koechlin's incredible life, but I hope this inspires you to investigate this criminally under-recognised composer for yourself; you may find yourself lost in a YouTube rabbit-hole of Koechlin recordings. I've barely mentioned his pedagogy and writings, either! He was pivotal in those areas, too.

What do you think? Is anyone else here a fan of Koechlin? I'd love to know.

EDIT: I wrote this before I realised there was already a guestbook on Koechlin, hence the introductory tone. It's now been moved accordingly.


----------



## mikeh375

...gawd, yet another composer to get to know. From what I've heard so far, it's going to be wonderful.


----------



## Piers Hudson

mikeh375 said:


> ...gawd, yet another composer to get to know. From what I've heard so far, it's going to be wonderful.


I know that feeling! I would like to be immortal so that I can have the time to listen to all the great music out there (not to mention, compose stuff myself.) But as it stands, we have finite lives, and we need to carve out that time as best as we can; if only in part, to have heard Koechlin is to have had a life well lived!


----------



## norman bates

Piers Hudson said:


> Where do I even start? I first encountered Koechlin when I was listening to BBC Radio 3; they played his 'Op. 43: II. Vers la Plage lointaine' from his '2 Poemes Symphoniques':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was transfixed when I heard this; it's impossible to describe, but it gave me this sense of awe, with its quiet but deep and masterfully textured orchestration (he wrote a four-volume treatise on orchestration!), and glidingly modal harmonies which simultaneously cohere within the straight-ahead F# dorian scale (which serves as the locus of the piece), and also within the increasingly involved chromaticism of the middle material.
> 
> After hearing this work, I did some further research and I was astounded; Koechlin's oeuvre was enormous, and his style ranged from these massive symphonic works with ambitious instrumentation and harmony (e.g. the Hollywood-inspired 'Seven Stars Symphony'), to an inexhaustible catalogue of chamber music, which often embodies an elegant classicism and careful counterpoint (he moved towards a simpler, more paired-down idiom in his later work around the 1940s); his '15 Etudes for Saxophone & Piano' and 'Oboe Sonata' provide just a glimpse of this facet of his music:
> 
> 15 Etudes for Saxophone & Piano, Op. 188 (1943)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oboe Sonata, Op. 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned counterpoint, well Koechlin loved Bach; not an uncommon disposition, I know, but Koechlin wrote his large-scale 'Offrande musicale sur le nom de Bach', playing on the B-A-C-H theme with his fastidious contrapuntal sense, but also combined with his impressionistic harmonic colour and of course his orchestral mastery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post hardly begins to summarise Koechlin's incredible life, but I hope this inspires you to investigate this criminally under-recognised composer for yourself; you may find yourself lost in a YouTube rabbit-hole of Koechlin recordings. I've barely mentioned his pedagogy and writings, either! He was pivotal in those areas, too.
> 
> What do you think? Is anyone else here a fan of Koechlin? I'd love to know.
> 
> EDIT: I wrote this before I realised there was already a guestbook on Koechlin, hence the introductory tone. It's now been moved accordingly.


I absolutely love what I've heard of Koechlin, which isn't too much but I have the intention to listen everything he did. Clearly a true master of harmony. I can't think of another work with such a dreamlike quality as Les heures persanes.


----------

